# Officer Down: Jason Sheppard - [Aiken, South Carolina]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/11/2006
*Crash that claimed S.C. deputy's life under investigation*

*Officer Down: Jason Sheppard* - [Aiken, South Carolina]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 29
*Additional Info:* Sergeant Jason Sheppard had served with the Aiken County Sheriff's Office for 2 years. He is survived by his wife.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Sheppard succumbed to injuries sustained when he was struck by a vehicle while directing traffic. *Date of Incident:* December 7, 2006

*Crash that claimed S.C. deputy's life under investigation*
The Associated Press
AIKEN, S.C. - The Highway Patrol is investigating a crash that left an Aiken County deputy dead.
Sgt. Jason Sheppard, 29, died shortly before midnight Thursday when he was hit by a Honda CRV while directing traffic on U.S. Highway 1 at a factory fire.
The Honda was driven by Linda Wyman, 62, of Asheville, N.C., said Lance Cpl. Trevor Clinton with the South Carolina Highway Patrol. Authorities say she is in town visiting a friend and it was unclear whether she would be charged in the accident. ...

*Full Story: Crash that claimed S.C. deputy's life under investigation*


----------

